# Coke Sign painted on building



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I took this picture at the Coke distributor in Kearney, NE. Had to remove some wires/lines on my computer. Thought I might use it on a building sometime and thought someone else may like it also.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, Great sign...
Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the gift Jerry. I saved it for future use.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Definitely a cool sign Jerry. I also like those Mail Pouch tobacco ones on barns. I haven't seen many the last few years. 
Paul


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Terrific sign and hard to find now-a-days with Sprite Boy on it ... this must go back to the 50's. So much building art has been over painted or 'tagged' it is nice to see one that remains. 

Thanks for posting!

Regards
Gary


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, That sign is in really good shape. I wonder if was done/redone in the recent past. it is a keeper. Thanks for posting Jerry. 

Mike


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's super, Jerry.... 

You could print that on some photo paper to the right size, spray it with Krylon Cyrstal Clear Arcylic Satin and attach it to a building...... The weather would get to it eventually but it could be replaced as needed. That's a great sign. 

Or, you could find someone who makes waterslide decals to do one that would be attached to some styrene and attached to a building.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 20 Nov 2010 09:43 AM 
That's super, Jerry.... 

Or, you could find someone who makes waterslide decals to do one that would be attached to some styrene and attached to a building.








Or you could find someone who does printed vinyl.







Give me a call Stan. I take credit cards.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Del Tapparo on 20 Nov 2010 09:49 AM


Or you could find someone who does printed vinyl.







Give me a call Stan. I take credit cards.









Yerrite, Del... I should have included that in my post...


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

as i'm modeling indoors, i thik, i will simply print it out and glue it to one of my background facades. 

thank you, Jerry


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Just what I wanted. I saved and will put it on a building.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 20 Nov 2010 10:01 AM 


Posted By Del Tapparo on 20 Nov 2010 09:49 AM


Or you could find someone who does printed vinyl.







Give me a call Stan. I take credit cards.










Yerrite, Del... I should have included that in my post...










Del and Stan...

I think either of you could do a marvelous job of making an applique... but what could you offer for covering the rest of the wall/building that would match the brickwork that the original sign is on. 

If the side of the building is a totally blank wall of just exactly that aspect ratio then the one image would be enough, but what could be put on the other 3 walls to match the brick? 

What if the wall is not the same aspect ratio? Or the image needs to fill only a portion of the wall because of windows or doors?

You need to take a blank section of the sign that is nothing but the brick and repeat it into a larger applique to use for filling the part of the wall that the sign does not cover. The repeats should not be full repeats and some could be inverted (maybe, if the shadow lines don't look too bad) to increase the area covered without showing a pattern of repeats. I think the edges need to be staggered to allow multiple appliques to fit together without a "line" seperator. And this "fill" piece needs to be large enough that a repetitive "pattern" does not ruin the looks if the applique is not large enough to cover the entire wall.

And when you get this product ready... will you be supplying it in different scales? Especially the CORRECT scales for Narrow gauge and Standard gauge (doubly especially in 1:32 scale!!!!! Since the 1:29'er don't seem to really care about proper scale, they should be perfectly happy with 1:32 scale appliques!)


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I printed off a coal sign that Richard posted last year. It's on the ink jet vinyl stuff. Held up well outside, as well as some Kent grain signs. THey were on my Ozark grain mill kit I made. I just posted this for folks to do what they want with it. You could get a big decal from Stan and apply it over some Precision brick sheets. Could size the signs bricks to match the size on the sheets.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 20 Nov 2010 04:35 PM 
Could size the signs bricks to match the size on the sheets. Jerry, you don't have to do that. Apply it to the wall... Bricks are gone..







Even though the one on the right shows white, there's another with a completely clear background.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty clever Stan!


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

well, just a crude job...


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Kormsen.... That sure would work for the "10 foot rule"...









Maybe even the "5 foot Rule".


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

the worst part is to put small pieces of bricks together, to evade repetitions in the pattern. 

two of my stations (passing sidings) will be on shelves of just one and a half foot. 
i plan to make the buildings as flats, glued to the background. 
i think, i can use the coke sign for that, if i make this wall a bit broader, with a door and a window or two.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Sweet! Great sign!


----------



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for the great sign Jerry. And thanks to you too Stan for giving us out here two more options! 

Ed


----------

